# Fixed lift riding board damage to boot



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

So my boy had done some good damage to his K2 Rykers. The material around the plastic insert that the BOA lace runs through was nearly destroyed from the boy either kicking or just edge damage resting on his boot. 

I have seen a product called TuffToe and it is a epoxy kinda product. So for a free hook up from a buddy or new tube $20 it was worth the try. 

He is the repair to the boot, sorry no before pic. The black is all where the material from the boot was "missing/destroyed" I would have used white but he only had black and as I said free. If this works I may use it on other boots to prevent damage.

The area with the K2 logo towards the top of the pic of the boot is what the repaired area originally looked like. All that material was damaged and the insert was hanging by just one set of sewed seams holding the BOA lace insert to the boot










Here is the product and it does come in a few colors white, black, blue, red










Very easy to use and sets up very fast. The repair has only seen one day of riding as I just did it. So I will post up later in the season with a pic to report if it held up or not. 

So maybe this can help someone out or maybe use it to prevent this type of damage :dunno: for me it was worth trying to post pone new boots till the end of the season sales (3rd season, needs new next year)


----------

